# How to breed house flies: need help!



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 26, 2018)

Okay guys so I need help breeding my house flies from Mantisloverguy6000.

I half of the pupae in an old lid in a previous mantid home surrounded by wet paper towel and fruit (but pupae are dry in lid) about 9-10 have hatched in this container. Is this good? Any changes? @mantisloverguy6000 I don't have a net cage so I am trying my best!

The other half of pupae  I will feed out of.


----------



## agent A (Nov 26, 2018)

i would have 25-30 adults in a cage for breeding

offer wet tissue and fruit slices

adults should congregate on lid of cage

in 5 days you will notice mating

at this point you can put small petris of milk-sodden tissue in the cage for oviposition, replacing daily and keeping egg substrate moist


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 26, 2018)

mantisloverguy6000 said:


> i would﻿﻿ have 25-30 adults in a cage for breeding
> 
> offer wet tissue and fruit slices
> 
> ...


I am letting them hatch in there and so far 10 or so have hatched. I will not be taking from this for feeding so on a couple days there should be plenty.

I offered fruit slices and wet tissue.

They do congregate on the lid so that's good.

So after they lay eggs on the milky tissue I remove it daily and put more. Where do i put the used stuff? In ts own cage with coco fiber substrate?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## agent A (Nov 26, 2018)

the tissue should go atop some larva media and a fresh tissue added to fly cage

media is oat bran with yeast moistened with a little bit of molasses dissolved in water. dont over wet the bran, just enough for it to be a bit sticky


----------



## agent A (Nov 27, 2018)

@Prayingmantisqueen


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 27, 2018)

Thanks @mantisloverguy6000 that helps! I am a slow learner sometimes.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 27, 2018)

That is really interesting! I think that I may try culturing houseflies sometime too! Does the same method work for blue bottles?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## agent A (Nov 27, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> That is really interesting! I think that I may try culturing houseflies sometime too! Does the same method work for blue bottles?
> 
> - MantisGirl13


idk. they need dead flesh to oviposit, so maybe i'll try moving larvae or eggs to the hf media after


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 27, 2018)

mantisloverguy6000 said:


> idk. they need dead flesh to oviposit, so maybe i'll try moving larvae or eggs to the hf media after


If they need dead meat to oviposit, wouldn't that mean the larvae need to eat the dead flesh?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Synapze (Nov 27, 2018)

On a scale of 1 to 10, how bad is the odor?


----------



## agent A (Nov 27, 2018)

Synapze said:


> On a scale of 1 to 10, how bad is the odor?


not sure. i have no sense of smell


----------



## agent A (Nov 27, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> If they need dead meat to oviposit, wouldn't that mean the larvae need to eat the dead flesh?
> 
> - MantisGirl13


a lot of insect larvae will eat artificial food or use cues to feed that aren't the same as oviposition cues. moth larvae will eat artificial diet but females won't lay on it


----------



## Graceface (Nov 27, 2018)

We've been culturing curly wing flies successfully here. I feed them a powdered sugar, masa, powdered milk combo. For ovipositing, we use wheat bran, powdered milk and alfalfa meal. We've been trying to breed blue bottles on the same medium with varied results. Temp and humidity have been harder to control in the winter time and the flies haven't been doing as well this week. I also ran low on blue bottles and had to abandon their breeding for a week or 2 to feed them all to mantises. 

Smell isn't too bad, at least not as bad as I thought from what I've heard and read. Larvae cups stink like ammonia or urine, adult fly tank is a bit musty smelling. We keep it in a powered shop so the house won't smell

Im hoping the blue bottles will breed for us. Flies are tricky and can be very choosy about ovipositing


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 27, 2018)

Wow. Alot of info here. So @mantisloverguy6000 you might make another video in a few days? If so thats great!


----------



## agent A (Nov 27, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Wow. Alot of info here. So @mantisloverguy6000 you might make another video in a few days? If so thats great!


what would the video cover?


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 28, 2018)

@Graceface How big are curly winged flies? I have never really heard of them before.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 28, 2018)

@mantisloverguy6000 idk... you said you wouldn't be able to cover the whole process because your current flies weren't old enough to mate and oviposit.. So IDK!?!


----------



## agent A (Nov 28, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> @mantisloverguy6000 idk... you said you wouldn't be able to cover the whole process because your current flies weren't old enough to mate and oviposit.. So IDK!?!


i can do a follow up


----------



## Graceface (Nov 28, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> @Graceface How big are curly winged flies? I have never really heard of them before.
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Curly wing flies are house flies that mutated to have curled wings. They can't fly, but they can glide and hop.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 28, 2018)

Graceface said:


> Curly wing flies are house flies that mutated to have curled wings. They can't fly, but they can glide and hop.


I wonder what the mutation process is...!?


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 28, 2018)

mantisloverguy6000 said:


> i can do a follow up


Thanks so much! I know videos are a challenge to make!


----------



## Synapze (Nov 28, 2018)

@Graceface @mantisloverguy6000 What is the optimum temperature for culturing?


----------



## Graceface (Nov 28, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> I wonder what the mutation process is...!?


I'm not certain, but through enough breeding, mutations will appear and if you selectively breed the mutated ones (only keeping flies with the mutation) you will have flightless flies. They may have used radiation, but I don't think that was the case with curly wings


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 28, 2018)

Thats intetesting.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 29, 2018)

@Graceface Thank you! Where do you get them?

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface (Nov 29, 2018)

I got mine here but they only ship them seasonally. I may have to only breed them seasonally, too, as my cultures are suffering since winter started setting in here.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Nov 29, 2018)

Ohh..  I hope it works out okay!


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Nov 29, 2018)

Ok, Thanks, @Graceface!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 2, 2018)

@mantisloverguy6000 does the tissue soaked in cream for ovipositing have to have animal fat in it?


----------



## agent A (Dec 2, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> @mantisloverguy6000 does the tissue soaked in cream for ovipositing have to have animal fat in it?


not really sure. i have read old apple shreds can also induce oviposition

manure can also do the trick


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 2, 2018)

K so i have some options there


----------



## agent A (Dec 2, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> K so i have some options there


i understand the veganism conflict. the only animal matterial i eat is dairy (rarely too) but it's because humans don't require it to live

i still buy animal matter to feed to things that have evolved to eat it


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 2, 2018)

Yeah. I will try to get some cream tho. We are going to town so hopefully... 

We still eat honey tho.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 2, 2018)

This is kinda challenging because I am having some die and quite a few escapees..uhhh.. Oh well. Part of it


----------



## agent A (Dec 3, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> This is kinda challenging because I am having some die and quite a few escapees..uhhh.. Oh well. Part of it


tis why i keep a fly swatter handy

i just feed the adults canned fruit chunks these days


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 3, 2018)

Good idea!

My family is making a joke about "how we ordered _fly eggs!! _And we allowed it!" 

There actually was an escape hole in my lid (OOPS) that I didn't know about. Moral: be more careful.

The breeding really isn't working too well and it's okay because Arrow eats so many that they will be gone eventually anyway. Thanks for sending to me @mantisloverguy6000 because if you hadn't I would have been out of feeders.

Unfortunately as much as I love Mantids I may have to get out of the hobby till summertime! My parents don't want me buying anymore mantid stuff including feeders so I may just have to find all my friends new homes.... I am so sad.... oh well. I will see if it actually comes about..


----------



## agent A (Dec 3, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Good idea!
> 
> My family is making a joke about "how we ordered _fly eggs!! _And we allowed it!"
> 
> ...


the flies need to be 4 or 5 days old to breed

im giving mine cream now as a protein suppliment


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 3, 2018)

They are breeding now but they all escaped! Like 40 are in the house and family is going wild. Its not anybody but my own fault tho! I should have checked for holes...duhhh!

Mantids are having a fly feast!


----------



## Aristalochia (Dec 3, 2018)

yikes! I hope you catch them soon


----------



## Graceface (Dec 3, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> They are breeding now but they all escaped! Like 40 are in the house and family is going wild. Its not anybody but my own fault tho! I should have checked for holes...duhhh!
> 
> Mantids are having a fly feast!


What are you using to house them?

I keep mine in 10 gal aquariums with panty hose on the top, but you could do the same thing in a 5 gal bucket. You put the waistband over the aquarium or bucket opening, then you can cut the end off of the legs and stick your arms through the leg holes to get in and out of the enclosure without them escaping. You can tie off the legs when you don't need access to prevent escapes. when not in use. The pantyhose have a fine enough mesh that the flies can't escape, but it is still breathable so the humidity won't spike and you can get in and out easy peasy.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 3, 2018)

Graceface said:


> What are you using to house them?
> 
> I keep mine in 10 gal aquariums with panty hose on the top, but you could do the same thing in a 5 gal bucket. You put the waistband over the aquarium or bucket opening, then you can cut the end off of the legs and stick your arms through the leg holes to get in and out of the enclosure without them escaping. You can tie off the legs when you don't need access to prevent escapes. when not in use. The pantyhose have a fine enough mesh that the flies can't escape, but it is still breathable so the humidity won't spike and you can get in and out easy peasy.


That is ingenious! Thanks so much!


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 3, 2018)

LoL. Good idea!

Prolly a bit hick lookin'. 

100% plausible. Chez fly.


----------



## Graceface (Dec 4, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> LoL. Good idea!
> 
> Prolly a bit hick lookin'.
> 
> 100% plausible. Chez fly.


It ain't pretty, but it gets the job done! I go for effective over attractive 

The panty hose will get runs occasionally and fruit flies will potentially get into your enclosures, fyi. I get Dollar Tree panty hose to keep cost down. Any old bucket would work, as long as you tie off the waistband to keep it in place and prevent further escapes.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 4, 2018)

MacGyver


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 4, 2018)

Sounds very effective!


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 4, 2018)

It was the flies, wasn't it...


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 4, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> It was the flies, wasn't it...


Yep... it was the last straw I guess...


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 4, 2018)

@Prayingmantisqueen that's a bummer for sure.

Do you get to keep any, or do they all have to go?


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 4, 2018)

Well, my dad's suggestion was to pick my favorite three and fiberglass resin them to sorta keep them so I can look at them and kill the rest but I replied I would rather find them new homes. He said if I could sell them and make my money back then do it but he thinks they are a waste of time energy and money.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 4, 2018)

He said I shoud get some in the summer when I can find outside bugs like I did this summer. It is such a challenge these winters are!


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 4, 2018)

@hysteresis i wish I could give them to Canadians who can't buy any.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 4, 2018)

@Prayingmantisqueen that's very sweet.

I'm actually touched! 

You'll do well selling them off for some return on what you've spent.

I'm surprised he wouldn't just let you scale back. Keep a few. A cricket each per day? Some kind of worm? Not expensive. 

But, raising your own feeders is a bigger deal than keeping a mantis in a jar LoL. 

Hope things work out.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 4, 2018)

Yeah. If I had a local cricket person (winter came and they all shut down) it would be loads better. Oh well.. I probably could get away with one but its also so hard while traveling and I plan to be gone alot of Dec. and January... It will all work out. No offers yet on anybody so we'll see.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 4, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> I'm﻿ surprised he wouldn't just let you scale back. Keep a few. ﻿A cricket each per day? Some kind of worm? Not expen﻿sive.﻿


He's trying to help me save my money...

He said if they were making money right now it would be good because I could put it back into the project.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 4, 2018)

Ya, I wish everyone understood that keeping mantids is not just about making money! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 4, 2018)

@Prayingmantisqueen times like this I wish I were stateside. I'd just buy you out. Nice collection you've amassed. 

Hope things work out for you!


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 4, 2018)

It is about learning too....


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 4, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> It is about learning too....


For sure! And when you decide that you are ready to breed, then you can make some money.

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 4, 2018)

Exactly


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 4, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Exactly


Yep! I hope they can all find good homes!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 4, 2018)

Those H mems.

And ghosts!


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 4, 2018)

The ghosts sold first...


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 4, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> Those H mems.
> 
> And ghosts!


Yeah... My faves...


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 5, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> It would be nice just to give them to someone and some how exchange when I decided to he t back in it. I may end up just telling them all I cant give them up and keep them. But we will see. Pray about it!


I have been praying!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 5, 2018)

That is good.

I sold 2 ghosts. $24 plus overnight shipping.


----------



## Cole 78 (Dec 5, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> That is good.
> 
> I sold 2 ghosts. $24 plus overnight shipping.


That must be hard. Having to sell the creatures _friends_ that you worked to raise. I wouldn't go as far as saying a mother losing her children, but still. Mantids actually *bond* with their owners, especially if they get handled a lot. I bet they will be just as sad as you are... I would definitely buy some from you, but I just bought *nine* mantids that are coming and my parents don't want me buying anymore for the next couple weeks. I can totally understand non-supportive parents. My tarantula and scorpion obsession? Never even had a chance. First time I asked my parents if I could buy a few mantids I was expecting a "Sure, just one" but they supsrisingly ADORE my mantids. Sigh, if only your parents could see that mantids aren't _just bugs. _

I HOPE YOU CAN STILL KEEP MANTIDS

I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 5, 2018)

Me too. I think he'd let me but he hates to see money go down the drain. I mean us kids cost him money but he doesnt just sell us off! Why would I sell my "babies" off? I had to get rid of my chickens to because "they didnt make any money" and "they were a loss" so thats how I got my dog because "we can breed her and make money off pups"... Btw those are actual quotes... Ha ha


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 5, 2018)

He said it would be a very good idea to downsize. I definitely would do much better in the summer.


----------



## Cole 78 (Dec 5, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Me too. I think he'd let me but he hates to see money go down the drain. I mean us kids cost him money but he doesnt just sell us off! Why would I sell my "babies" off? I had to get rid of my chickens to because "they didnt make any money" and "they were a loss" so thats how I got my dog because "we can breed her and make money off pups"... Btw those are actual quotes... Ha ha


Lol


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 5, 2018)

That's AWESOME @Prayingmantisqueen!

After my first time feeding Hydei today my wife was looking at me all.... 

I'll be pulling them out of my ears for days, I think.


----------



## Graceface (Dec 5, 2018)

@Prayingmantisqueen So maybe you can keep them now? Sending you positive vibes and prayers that Dad will let some stay.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 5, 2018)

@Prayingmantisqueen Amen.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 6, 2018)

I am going to downsize. If someone wants them I am gonna sell. It is a lot harder to travel with 12 mantids so I can see practically in downsizing. Maybe I will just keep my male and female ghost left and leave it at that. Thanks everybody!


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 6, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> Yep! I hope they can all find good homes!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


I am sure they will.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 6, 2018)

Also BTW, I am not going to be very active on the forum starting now and as soon as some sell and such. I will be gone a lot and won't have time to be on here. The ones I keep I will post periodically about but that may be all. 

Thanks for all the help and prayers!


----------



## agent A (Dec 9, 2018)

@Prayingmantisqueen


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 9, 2018)

I hope you stick around, @Prayingmantisqueen.

Folk like you (and @MantisGirl13, @Synapze, @Little Mantis, @Aristalochia @Graceface and everyone else) have been amazing to "the newcomer".

We'd all be less without you.


----------



## Synapze (Dec 9, 2018)

@hysteresis Most of what I know I learned here.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 9, 2018)

@Synapze absolutely!

Y'all have a front line presence that greet newcomers. Y'all provide good advice and present it in a warm welcoming way. This gesture doesn't go unnoticed.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 9, 2018)

Well I will visit once in a while 

I am not rehoming my stagamo limbata. The ghosts sold and working on the others.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 9, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Well I will visit once in a while
> 
> I am not rehoming my stagamo limbata. The ghosts sold and working on the others.


You had better visit! Anyway, you can expect me to keep emailing you! 

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 9, 2018)

MantisGirl13 said:


> You had better visit! Anyway, you can expect me to keep emailing you!
> 
> - MantisGirl13


Yep! I will look forward to emailing.


----------



## MantisGirl13 (Dec 9, 2018)

Prayingmantisqueen said:


> Yep! I will look forward to emailing.


Me too!

- MantisGirl13


----------



## Graceface (Dec 10, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> I hope you stick around, @Prayingmantisqueen.
> 
> Folk like you (and @MantisGirl13, @Synapze, @Little Mantis, @Aristalochia @Graceface and everyone else) have been amazing to "the newcomer".
> 
> We'd all be less without you.


Aw, shucks! You're too sweet  I try to help when I can. I still feel new here myself and need so much advice and help! 

@Prayingmantisqueen I'm sad to hear about your ghosties finding new homes. Good you are at least keeping a mantis or 2. Don't be a stranger!


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 10, 2018)

Graceface said:


> @Prayingmantisqueen I'm sad to hear about your ghosties finding new homes. Good you are at least keeping a mantis or 2. Don't be a stranger!


I wont


----------



## agent A (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Synapze (Dec 16, 2018)

I've watched the videos and I have few questions before I give this a go. 

How do you get the adult flies out of the net cube to minimize escapees? 

What temperature range is required for maximum productivity? 

Also.... do your roommates hate you for culturing flies in the house?


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 16, 2018)

Synapze said:


> Also﻿.... do ﻿your roommates hate﻿﻿ ﻿you for culturing flies in the house﻿?   ﻿﻿


My family does. One reson why I am downsizing is because of any feeder I use they find something wrong with it.


----------



## agent A (Dec 16, 2018)

Synapze said:


> I've watched the videos and I have few questions before I give this a go.
> 
> How do you get the adult flies out of the net cube to minimize escapees?
> 
> ...


i stick it outside for a few minutes to chill them

i keep a fly swatter handy to deal with escapees

the best temp range is 70-75F

my roommates don't know what i'm up to haha


----------



## Synapze (Dec 16, 2018)

mantisloverguy6000 said:


> my roommates﻿﻿﻿ don't ﻿know what i'm﻿ up ﻿to haha


LOL! If you ever get caught red-handed please upload the reaction video.   :lol:


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 16, 2018)

I guess that makes for a tough dating life!


----------



## agent A (Dec 16, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> I guess that makes for a tough dating life!


I'm highly aromantic and thus I do not date. I also don't like sex so I don't really have people up in my room


----------



## Introvertebrate (Dec 21, 2018)

mantisloverguy6000 said:


> I'm highly aromantic..........


So was I after my last camping trip, but then I took a shower.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 22, 2018)

LoL


----------



## agent A (Dec 23, 2018)

Introvertebrate said:


> So was I after my last camping trip, but then I took a shower.


my aromatic nature is another matter. i cannot smell and jump in dumpsters for maggots so i have quite the stench most days


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 23, 2018)

We all jump in dumpsters for maggots. 

LoL.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Dec 24, 2018)

That’s where I find all my insulated shipping boxes.  Dumpsters.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 24, 2018)

(One day I'll need styrosheet)Oo.


----------



## Prayingmantisqueen (Dec 25, 2018)

hysteresis said:


> We all jump in dumpsters for maggots.
> 
> LoL.


I dont.


----------

